# Minute Distribution



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Pop is a genius. This team is cruising along at 4 - 4 at this early stage with no player on his team having played over 220 minutes other than RJ. Can he keep this up? Will this team be able to secure a top 4 seed in the West with Duncan/Parker/Ginobili averaging under 85 minutes a game combined? It seems impossible, but I wouldn't put it past Pop.


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

Yea, Pop is living up to his CIA nickname. I like that he sat out Ginobili, Parker, and Duncan after they got hurt.

Like usual he's also experimenting with a lot of different lineups and there's plenty of new guns and growing pains to go through with all these new additions.

I like how Pop has conducted himself here.


----------



## VCHighFly (May 7, 2004)

He will somehow figure out the perfect 9-man rotation come February. You can count on it.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

RollWithEm said:


> This team is cruising along at 4 - 4 at this early stage with no player on his team having played over 220 minutes other than RJ.


I don't think that that's his intentions at all. I think he's just trying to find the right rotation and lineups. The big three being eased into the season is just an added bonus.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

FreeMason Jr. said:


> I don't think that that's his intentions at all. I think he's just trying to find the right rotation and lineups. The big three being eased into the season is just an added bonus.


I don't think you give him enough credit. He's done this before. He has the deepest team he's ever coached, and he's using it to limit his guys' minutes. It's absolutely intentional.


----------

